# FreeBSD 9 installation wont start(error 22)



## CnB (Mar 22, 2012)

First of all *I* am new to FreeBSD. I installed it before an older version on my other PC, and had no problems.

But today *I* tried to install FreeBSD 9.0 on my server. And when booting from the CD it seems to run into some problems. From what *I* can tell it*'*s unable to mount a drive. It kicks me to the mountroot each time. And when *I* try to mount ada0s2 or ada0s1 *I* get unknown file system. At first *I* figured it was because non*e* of the drives were format*t*ed. But *I* even tried that, though not sure if that was even correct. Since *I* used a windows CD to format to ntfs.

Starting to feel *I* was lucky the first time when *I* installed the older version.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Mar 22, 2012)

CnB said:
			
		

> But today i tried to install FreeBSD 9.0 on my server.
> And when booting from the CD it seems to run into some problems.
> From what i can tell its unable to mount a drive.
> It kicks me to the mountroot each time.


This is happening when you boot the installation CD - you never get into the FreeBSD installer?

Are you using a real CD/DVD drive, or something that emulates a CD drive like the remote console interface / virtual CD on some remote management boards? Those can occasionally have problems because of the emulation - the PC's BIOS can talk to them fine but there are subtle difference which only show up once FreeBSD tries to use its own kernel driver. The result of that is a somewhat-confused kernel which goes "how did I get here?", hence the mountroot prompt.

If you have a relatively modern PC it can probably boot from USB media - you could try downloading the USB boot image and copying it to a flash drive and seeing if that will let you proceed with the install. Once you have a running FreeBSD system it will be easier to diagnose the CD issue.


----------



## CnB (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes it's a pretty new PC setup with internal dvd drive. I burned the CD1 ISO to a CD, same as *I* did on the older FreeBSD version *I* had. Going to see if *I* can get it to work with a USB stick then.

Sadly *I* got the exact same problem when using the USB image.

Just noticed a new error when using the DVD (did not notice it before, but might have overlooked it).

```
Mounting from cd9660:/dev/iso9660/FREEBSD_INSTALL failed with error 19
```


----------

